# Heated Seats wiring diagram



## sherlockuk (Oct 29, 2006)

Folks,
My drivers heated seat is not working ( Has worked only once randomly though) and would like to be able to diagnose the fault properly with my multimeter. Does anyone have the heated seat wiring diagrams for a 2002 Passat Tdi 130?? I would think that the same seats are in Golfs and Boras, but i am not sure.
I think that the fault is with the thermistor, but am not 100% sure as i don't have any decent diagrams... 
Anyone else had a similar problem???
Cheers,
Tom.


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Heated Seats wiring diagram (sherlockuk)*

I am trying to install heated seats on my mk2, I am also interested on this!


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Heated Seats wiring diagram (indianakar)*

This link should have everything you want to know about heated seats!
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=38816


----------



## dieselgti (Apr 25, 2003)

*Re: Heated Seats wiring diagram (sherlockuk)*

From the description it sounds like this is your problem. I have the same problem and my drivers seat randomly works.... I really should spend a couple hours and fix it.
http://forums.tdiclub.com/showthread.php?t=7269


----------



## indianakar (Oct 19, 2004)

*Re: Heated Seats wiring diagram (dieselgti)*

Here is the harness diagram for a 2002 passat, heated seats, hope it helps.


----------

